# Beta results on the low side? 12dp5dt (update)



## CanadianMaple

I am 12dp5dt. I was thinking my beta should have come in around 300 or so. She called and it's 146.3 

I know it's still in the normal range, but those I know who had betas at the same point had results that were much higher. 

I'm feeling emotional to begin with, today should have been DH's birthday. :cry:

Does anyone have any BTDT advice? My next beta isn't for another week. I worry that my bloating isn't as bad and my cramps seem worse. I haven't had any spotting in a few days and what I had was barely there.


----------



## oneof14

Canadian, I am so sorry for your loss and that you are so emotional today. Did you doc seem concerned? I want to let you know that your beta does not seem low to me and at this point, its not the initial number, but rather if its doubling. As far as the cramping, I had terrible cramping at 7 weeks and I thought it was over for us. Cramping is normal as long as its not followed by heavy bleeding. I had cramping and light bleeding until 10 weeks. Fingers crossed for doubling numbers and a healthy and happy 9 months.


----------



## Disturbia

My 11dp5dt was 45. My doctor did not worry too much. She said just come back for scan when i am 6 weeks. 
Of course, i was worried and did another 2 beta at my gp. Hcg went up a lot. I had spotting but no cramps few days before my 1st scan and did another beta and it was good. Finally I made it to my scan and saw hb. It was a stressful moment and I understand your worries. Don't compare your hcg with others, our bodies are different. Hope your next beta goes up so well.


----------



## Letsgo

Hi Canadian, 

^^ what Disturbia said. I think your number is lovely. 

My 11dp5dt beta was 119, dropped to 111 2 days later, then started to climb again, nearly doubling over time and my clinic had me do 6! HCG draws instead of 3 in the weeks after just to be sure. I transferred 2 on Aug 9 and most likely both implanted but one dropped off (hence the lower number the second time). 

I've had zero spotting, and at 6-7 weeks am trying not to compare how I feel now with how I felt with my failed pregnancy. Breast tenderness, yes, but not as sensitive. That is pretty much it, no feeling sick except shrimp has been tasting off to me. And not being able to sleep well, possibly because I am worrying. It's part of who we are and what we want so much. Can you plan for distractions this week? 

It is understandable to be worried, especially if you have to wait that long between scans. I thought a second scan after 2 days was common to check for doubling. Is that not possible for you?

Best wishes for skyrocketing numbers next week.


----------



## CanadianMaple

The nurse seemed to be happy enough about the results, it's me that felt panicked. I read somewhere that it should be over 150 at this point, and if it isn't, 82% of the pregnancies are abnormal. The cramps yesterday were awful too. 

I love hearing success stories from you guys. I know there is always a chance of miscarriage, and knowing this is my last attempt, maybe forever, is worrying me. I still have some embryos left, but I don't want to go through this process again during the school year, it's hard to leave my class.

I'll be busy this week, it's the first full week with my students. I just need to make a point to go lie down after work and put my feet up. This past week was really, really busy.


----------



## CanadianMaple

I'm getting brown spotting again. I'm going to call my clinic. I just fear that something is wrong.


----------



## oneof14

Canadian, I had brown spotting up until 10 weeks. Are you by any chance on baby aspirin? I was and my doc told me to stop and wait for the spotting to stop, then continue after. Hang in there!


----------



## CanadianMaple

I got home from work and I am bleeding with two clots. I knew something was wrong.


----------



## Disturbia

Sorry to hear that Canadian. I heard some women from other forums had cloth but their pregnancies still continue and doctor coul not explain why, hope it is the case for you too.


----------



## kaye

Really hope all is ok xx


----------



## CanadianMaple

Bleeding stopped last night. Waiting for my clinic to call me back.


----------



## Disturbia

Glad to hear that Canadian. Hope your pregnancy still continues. How many embryos did you transfer?


----------



## mowat

Everything crossed for you! I've been bleeding on and off for 2 weeks and it is absolutely horrible. Fortunately I've just had a great ultrasound today. No explanation for the bleeding.


----------



## CanadianMaple

I just transferred one since I didn't want to risk having twins on my own.

Back to work today. Nervous about bleeding at work, but I'll keep an eye on things.


----------



## Disturbia

Maybe it's sch. I had sch too that is why I'm spotting. Some ladies got sch bigger than baby and bleeding everyday during the first trimester but baby is ok. Hope you can have check up soon at your clinic. Finger x!


----------



## CanadianMaple

One of my friends mentioned that. I wonder if it was something like that. The clinic didn't even suggest the cause. Were you allowed to resume normal activity after one?


----------



## Disturbia

Spotting and bleeding are very common on ivf pregnancy, do you still take your meds? I had mine increased after the spotting. Once doctor saw no sch at 7 weeks, she released me and I resume normal activities but I decided to take it easy for another week. No bed rest, just less walking. Your clinic maybe did not say about sch because they have not done u/s so they can't tell if the bleeding is from sch. I know you are working but try to limit your walking and try to lift your legs whenever you can. It may or may not working but at least you have done your best.


----------



## CanadianMaple

I'm still on estrogel 3x a day and progesterone suppositories 3x a day, plus my low dose aspirin. I haven't bled since, thank goodness, I never want to see blood and clots like that... They said that if I bleed again, they may need to switch to rectal progesterone since the blood would make it hard to absorb.

Beta is in 2 more days. I can hardly stand it!


----------



## Disturbia

Hope time goes fast! My doctor did not take me off aspirin, instead she gave me vit e&c that also work to thin blood when i was spotting. Yikes! Thank goodness nothing bad happen.


----------



## CanadianMaple

I get my beta tomorrow. So nervous!!


----------



## CanadianMaple

I just wanted to update, in case someone is looking for reassurance and finds my post down the road.

At 12dp5dt it was 146.3
At 15dp5dt it was 320, despite a heavy bleed with clots.
At 19dp5dt (today) it went to 1800!

I had read somewhere that FETs sometimes have slower doubling times and then catch up. It sure seems like it could be possible.

Thank you for all of the love and support you have shown me through this tough week!


----------



## kaye

Brill news x


----------



## Disturbia

Great news Canadian! I did fet and got low hcg at the beginning and spotting too which common in ivf pregnancy. I'm happy for you!


----------

